# Transfer Express Recognized As Best Place To Work



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ Transfer Express is proud to be recognized by ERC, www.yourerc.com, a company that provides human resources, training, consulting, and coaching services, as one of Northeast Ohio’s 99 best places to work. This is the 11th time that Transfer Express has received this award.

Jason Ziga, vice president, Transfer Express says, “We work hard to provide an environment in which employees are encouraged to grow and have fun at work. It’s an honor to be recognized in the NorthCoast 99 for the 11th time.” 

NorthCoast 99 is an annual recognition program honoring great workplaces for top talent in Northeast Ohio. It evaluates companies on their ability to drive results, provide competitive advantages, and allow businesses to innovate and grow. Applicants are assessed based on policies and practices related to the attraction and retention of top performers, as well as data collected from employee surveys.

Sponsors of the NorthCoast 99 program include: Anthem Blue Cross & Blue Shield, CareerCurve, Cleveland Magazine, ERChealth, Frantz Ward LLP, Gino’s Awards, Oswald Companies, Staffing Solutions Enterprises and Ultimate Software. 

As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

